# Bose-Einstein condensates



## Incognito (Nov 17, 2003)

The issue of atomic particle physics continues to make interesting developments. Bose-Einstein Condensates are a strange super-cooled phenomena, but they're also attached to notions of superconductivity, which is of course is exciting. 

Here's a link to the full article, and a quick excerpt:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3267875.stm



> *Two groups of researchers have cooled a cloud of atoms until they became what was essentially one big super-atom. *
> 
> 
> Although not the very first so-called Bose-Einstein condensate to be made, it was constructed using novel atoms.
> ...


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't doubt that physicists view Bose-Einstein Condensates as having many, many future technological applications...
Thats about the limit of what I have to offer on that 
HG


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 19, 2005)

Further understanding is also expected to revolutionise applications in fields that include precision measurement and nanotechnology - making tiny structures such as those used in computer chips. 
*Future worlds* 
This may shed new light on superconductivity, the phenomenon which sees electrical resistance vanish in a material. Its effects are believed to arise when electrons pair-up to behave like bosons. 

Their lack of resistance has led to them being used to make powerful magnets, such as those found in magnetic resonance imaging (MRI) scanners which probe the body's tissues. 


Although the field has been plagued by hype, it does promise significant improvements in superfast computing and in the super-efficient generation, storage and transmission of electric power.

*I might not understand the scientific world of discovery very well but if it is used for improving life on earth, then it is worth it surely?*


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 19, 2005)

Is it worth stating that the person who wrote the article didn't understand the research (or he did, but a sub editor decided it was too long and took out words at random) Oh, not that I do- I'll have to go down to CERN and chat to one of the music playing physicists but even I can see things in there that are wrong- it's quite possibly condensed from a press release made by an administrator who- no, never mind, the idea's interesting and knowledge is never valueless- sometimes misused though.


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 19, 2005)

It's all complete Greek to me...


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 19, 2005)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> Is it worth stating that the person who wrote the article didn't understand the research (or he did, but a sub editor decided it was too long and took out words at random) Oh, not that I do- I'll have to go down to CERN and chat to one of the music playing physicists but even I can see things in there that are wrong- it's quite possibly condensed from a press release made by an administrator who- no, never mind, the idea's interesting and knowledge is never valueless- sometimes misused though.


I didn't take the words out at random!   Random = without aim or purpose.

I deliberately omitted some of the article, leaving only the parts that were relevant to my 'post', mainly to point out the benefit it might have for humankind...


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 19, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> I didn't take the words out at random!   Random = without aim or purpose.
> 
> I deliberately omitted some of the article, leaving only the parts that were relevant to my 'post', mainly to point out the benefit it might have for humankind...


Please- if I had been referring to you, I would have done it personally (vague strains of "you're so vain, you prob'ly think this post is about you" drift by, to be rapidly quelled)
I was referring to the original article we were sent to- which was not merely popularised but appeared to be "blind them with science" mentality. As I said someone (not you, Rosie- no one suspects you) trying to make themselves look knowledgable by extensive use of bus words, and important by saying how many avenues this research might open up. Or not, in which case we've not promised anything. It's quite possible this knowledge might be very useful to someone, and it's very probable that the people who did the experiment have some ideas for future uses- but the person/peoplpe who wrote the article didn't understand them.
I apologise for not making it clear that I had read the original article, and was not in any way making fun of you -there, is that enough?


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 20, 2005)

Your So Vain....huh!  I should think that thought was rapidly quelled...

However, I did put in a couple of smilies, so that you could see that I was not upset about it.  

Yes of course I accept your apology...and yes,  you explained the situation to me and were not making fun of me, which was quite enough.    So please stop frowning like that


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 20, 2005)

Rosemary said:
			
		

> ... So please stop frowning like that


 
Hehe, maybe that's just the effect his monocle gives!?! (Sorry, I could but allude to Patrick Moore, there  .)

Would some one care to briefly remind us of why Einstein became co-discoverer of this particular phenomenon? A further addition to the genius of the man...

HG


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 20, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> It's all complete Greek to me...


 
lol. And was that an attempt to bring The Black Adder into this thread?


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 20, 2005)

Of course.  _Him_ I understand.  This stuff?  Nein.


----------

